# etang du stock , etang de mittersheim



## bartelbernd (23. September 2006)

|bla: wer kennt sich an den seen aus? möchte da ein paar tage auf karpfen angeln. wo bekomme ich nähere infos zu den gewässern. #: wer kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Saarlodrie (9. April 2007)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Also ich war am Freitag am Etang du Stock (Stockweiher). Leider net auf Karpfen, die sind net so mein Ziel. Hab mir ne Jahreskarte zugelegt, die bekommste vor Ort, hab meine in Rhodes geholt und auch dort gleich geangelt. Dort ist ein Campingplatz, von dem man auch gleich angeln kann. Fischen ist mit 4 Ruten erlaubt, angeln bis 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang, nachtangeln is verboten.
Jahreskarte kostet 85€, Bootskarte nochmals 15€ extra. Fahr mal hin, die sprechen alle deutsch dort ;-)


----------



## Saarlodrie (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

So, war über Pfingsten bis gestern mal wieder am Stockweiher und ich kann nur sagen, geil geil geil.
Das Weiher is voller Welse, die Hechte haben gebissen wie wild, und die Barsche erst, klasse.Nur die Zander waren irgendwie verschwunden :-(
Ein Belgier war am Campingplatz neben mir und hat in 3 Tagen 18 Karpfen gefangen, der schwerste 24 Kg. Die Weißfische beißen am Rand auch ziemlich gut, also Köderfischmangel hatten wir zu keiner Zeit, das war ne Woche die sich gelont hat, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen mal am Stockweiher (Etang du Stock) zu fischen!


----------



## bartelbernd (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*



Saarlodrie schrieb:


> So, war über Pfingsten bis gestern mal wieder am Stockweiher und ich kann nur sagen, geil geil geil.
> Das Weiher is voller Welse, die Hechte haben gebissen wie wild, und die Barsche erst, klasse.Nur die Zander waren irgendwie verschwunden :-(
> Ein Belgier war am Campingplatz neben mir und hat in 3 Tagen 18 Karpfen gefangen, der schwerste 24 Kg. Die Weißfische beißen am Rand auch ziemlich gut, also Köderfischmangel hatten wir zu keiner Zeit, das war ne Woche die sich gelont hat, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen mal am Stockweiher (Etang du Stock) zu fischen!


Ich danke dir für deinen Beitrag. Weißt du wie es am Stock mit Nachtangeln bzw. auch mit Übernachten im Bivy ist? Würde gerne am Wasser übernachten und nicht im Zelt. Sind Ruderboote erlaubt? 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Saarlodrie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Also Nachtangeln ist leider verboten, man darf bis 1. Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang fischen.
Ob Bivy´s erlaubt sind weiß ich jetzt garnicht so genau, aber der Campingplatz liegt direkt am Wasser,man liegt max 25 m vom Ufer weg, von daher sollte das kein Problem sein, auch net mit nem Zelt 
Wenn du Nachtangeln betreiben willst würde ich dir empfehlen früher im Jahr dorthin zu fahren, da sind dann kaum Kontrolleure da, die sind erst zur Ferien und Urlaubszeit, wie z.b. an Pfingsten des öfteren da. Die Franzosen und die anderen Karpfenspezis fischen dann auch nachts und dem Campingplatzbesitzer ist das eigentlich egal, der is froh wenn die Leute was fangen und dann wiederkommen ^^


----------



## polli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Hallo.
Ich habe früher dort viel Zeit verbracht. Meine Eltern hatten einen Wohnwagen dort.
Tja, die Jugend.....
Ich habe aber mal ein paar konkrete Frage zur Gegenwart:
Meint ihr den Großen, oder den Kleinen Stockweiher?
Und, Wo gibts die Karten?
Ich plane in den Ferien mal einen Tagesausflug dorhin zu machen.
Lohnt sich das, ich fisch ausschließlich mit der Spinne auf Hecht.
Es gibt da ja die dollsten Beschränkungen: Nur für Vereinsmitglieder, Jahreskartenbesitzer, gar nicht, erst ab Oktober, ectect.
Gibts da Infos zum Stockweiher?


----------



## Saarlodrie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Also wir meinen den "großen" Stockweiher.
Karten gibts z.b. in Rhodes, an den Restaurants am Campingplatz. 
Wieviel Tageskarten kosten kann ich dir leider net sagen, ich kauf mir immer gleich ne Jahreskarte für 85€.
Spinnfischen auf Hecht, da biste dort genau richtig, das praktizier ich dort auch ^^.
Noch besser is natürlich wenn du nen Boot hast, um den Weiher zu umrunden, sind überall klasse Schilfgürtel.


----------



## rYbA1 (5. August 2009)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

hallo,habe auch eine frage:zu welchen uhrzeiten kann man denn die karten kaufen und bekommt man sie auch am samstag????


----------



## Piepser Petri (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Ahoi ! 

Ich weiss ....das Thema ist alt ,aber trotzdem wollte ich nur 
anmerken ,daß es sehr hilfreich ist und Danke an Saarlodrie 
für die Beschreibung    :vik:  


Gruß  
Piepser Petri


----------



## blacksoul (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Hi,

Stimme ich dir zu!!

Aber in 3 JAhren kann sich viel ändern.
Hat jemand recht aktuelle news wies momentan läuft. Gehe so wie es momentan ausschaut in den nächsten 2 monaten mal zum etang de gondrexange und da ist der etang du stock net weit weg^^

Wollen hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch fischen wäre um Tipps sehr dankbar.
Wie ist das Wasser so? viele Pflanzen?
Sind Kunstköder erlaubt oder nur Natur?
Welche Fischarten(Raubfische) haben zur Zeit dort Schonzeit?
Wenn Kunst erlaubt welche Köder ziehen besser Kunst oder Natur? Oder ist es Tagesabhänig wie sind die Erfahrungen?

Ich weiss viel Fragen aber danke im vorraus.

Tight lines 
Dennis


----------



## blacksoul (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Morgen,

keiner ein paar Tips auf Lager bzw. Erfahrungen die erteilen kann?

Gruß dennis


----------



## RoBBoT (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Hallo ersmal, bin neu hier und würde gern mal was Erfahren. Also Nachtangeln ist verboten, ich frage mich eher wie es denn Tagsüber denn so ist, ich meine wenn man ja direkt auf´m Campingplatz angeln kann, dann sind ja auch bestimmt Badegäste und Surfer da u.s.w.  Die stören doch bestimmt beim Karpfenangel und im allgemeinen beim Angeln,oder??? Würd mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen, da ich ja ende Juli gerne da hin möchte, aber wenn da so Störenfriede im Wasser rumm machen und schreien, dann muss ich mir das noch überlegen.


----------



## RoBBoT (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Zu dir mr. Rheinangler kann ich dir nur sagen, ich war vor 4Jahren am Etang de Gaudrexange und ich muss sagen die Karpfen haben gebissen wie blöd, es sind auch viele dicke Brocken drinn, 20Kilo und mehr.....
Also genau dass was ein Karpfenangler will, nur musst du da schon weit rausswerfen. Aber das ist ja schon lang her, ich weiss nicht, ob es da immer noch so gut ist, aber ich denk schon, wenn man sich so mal n´bissl umhört.


----------



## Zeiser (4. November 2013)

*AW: etang du stock , etang de mittersheim*

Hey Leute :-D

Ich fahre am 15-17.11.2013 zum ersten Mal an den *etang du stock *
und brauche dringend ein paar info´s wo sich zu dieser Jahres zeit  die dicken karpfen verstecken .Danke schon mal und lg aus dem Saarland


----------

